# List of lost and found items on river trips in GC



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

This list is generated by Grand Canyon River Guides, thanks Lynn H for making this available. 

Lost and Found Items along the river corridor, 2021 River Season (As 
of 8/10/21) 
Lost: Android phone, somewhere below Nankoweap and before Phantom, during ARR trip, July 18-24. 
Contact Marion Pederson at [email protected] 
Lost: black and yellow camera case with a green Olympus waterproof camera at Blacktail, week of 
7/12/21. If found, contact Nan McCormick at GCE: [email protected] 
Lost: black iPhone SE with a black Spigen case at the Little Colorado River on 7/14. Please contact 
Arnon Batista, [email protected] 
Lost: 15’2” blue and black Hyside cataract tube (just one), 1992 manufacture date. We put in a trip at 
Lees Ferry yesterday (Sunday 6/6) and had one of our client’s cataract tubes fly off the trailer. After 
doubling back on several reconnaissance missions, it was not found. On the very slim chance that a 
boater may have recognized what it was and picked it up, I thought I’d get the word out to you. If found, 
contact Ceiba at 928.527.0171 
Lost: White Nikon waterproof camera with a yellow floating lanyard on it. Last seen floating 
downstream. Please contact: Cory Appleton at [email protected] 
Lost: yellow Pelican 1020 micro case series with a Canon Power Shot GX7 in it. I lost my camera in a 
pelican case in the Colorado River on May 20 around river mile 188.4 just below the rapid. Thanks, 
Sueanne Kubicek [email protected] 
Lost: Go Pro with yellow float wrist strap. Lost above Unkar on May 15th. Please contact Mike 
Woodman at 520-990-5261 or [email protected] 
Lost: Dark Green heavy fabric and medium sized day bag with my name on the edge of the top fold: 
Phyllis Goldman. Lost on May 17 or 18: Campsites on both dates: Big Bar mile 207.9 and Bridge Canyon 
mile 235.3. Inside the bag: vortex binoculars, water shoes, a journal, a burgundy vest, a floral throw, a 
tarp, and not sure what else Contact: Phyllis Goldman 541-729-2829 1077 Lorane Highway, Eugene, 
Oregon 97405, [email protected] 
Lost: prescription glasses description-light blue metal frame with bright green and blue Croaky date 
lost-May 19th where you believe the item was lost-Truckstop campsite on colorado river, river right 
right below diamond creek take out Thank you. Telephone number-970-406-1591, Mailing Address: 
Patti Banks, 246 Rasor Drive, Dillon, CO 80435 

Lost: hat, Color: Grey | Silver Note: Grey floppy/bucket hat in gray with letter AF (Air Force Academy) in 
royal blue. Very sentimental! Hat was lost possibly while filling up water at the water source by the 
Colorado River just after crossing the bridge coming down South Kaibab Trail or it might have been 
dropped between there and the Ribbon Falls detour on 5-26-21If found contact: Mike Hirth, 623-340-
3331 [email protected] 
Lost white pvc brim/ black webbing visor, with 2 wine corks on it for floatation. Lost on 6/22/21 in 
Granite Falls Rapid. AZRA river guide , Ed Hasse, 801 803 4349, [email protected] 

FOUND: 
Found: Amethyst ring at sheer wall camp on July 6. Email to Jacob Sack and describe it for 
return. [email protected] 
Found: Samsung Galaxy S10+ in black otterbox case found on May 5, 2021, on upstream side 
of beach, on a rock at Stone Creek. Contact Nan McCormick: [email protected] 
Found: silver ring at Football Beach on May 16th. If it could be yours, email a description to 
[email protected] 
Found: digital camera contained in the case next to it in the photo on the beach below Houserock on 5-
25. There are a handful of photos on the camera that show photos taken on the river. The photos 
appear to be from a private trip. Contact Latimer Smith at [email protected]


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Lake Mead has joined the chat...


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

OMG. Our decals could have saved thousands of dollars right here in this forum alone. People, please make sure your gear is identifiable. If not with our decals at least use a sharpie or something!


----------



## peanutranch (Mar 26, 2008)

MNichols said:


> This list is generated by Grand Canyon River Guides, thanks Lynn H for making this available.
> 
> Lost and Found Items along the river corridor, 2021 River Season (As
> of 8/10/21)
> ...


----------



## Eric Baker (9 mo ago)

Lost black iPhone 12 with black Pelican case in an unmarked clear phone sized drybox at Pumpkin Spring on 4/4. Please contact Eric Baker at 970-846-9844 or [email protected] - thanks!


----------

